# Honey in lotions



## Pepper (Mar 25, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has tried subbing honey for all or part of the water in lotions.


----------



## judymoody (Mar 25, 2012)

It will be more difficult to preserve if you use honey.  If you try it, I'd keep it to a small %

I haven't used it in lotion for that reason.  But there's a legendary lotion recipe on the web that uses honey and apple cider vinegar that people rave over.


----------



## itunu (Mar 26, 2012)

I agree with Judymoody.  If I were to try it I would make sure I used the lotion within a day or two of making it.  I think it would be very sticky though so why not use glycerin as the humectant instead?  

See this post for some more info -

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.co.uk ... ctant.html

The above website contains some very good tutorials on making lotion.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for that.  I'll make sure I only make a small amount, and use it within a few days.    I'll have to do it, because I'm one of those people who loves to experiment.  I don't mind if things don't turn out properly, as I only make them for myself, but sometimes I just HAVE to do it :!:


----------



## retmcp (Mar 26, 2012)

*Honey in lotion*

Hello, I use a small amount of honey in one of my lotions and it is my most stable and my most favourite to use. A lot of people think it will be sticky but it is smooth and beautiful, with a touch of honey aroma.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks retmcp.  I've often found conflicting information regarding lotions and soapmaking.  I think we all have our own ideas of how things are done, and just because they're different, doesn't mean they're wrong, or they won't work.  Glad to know you've found honey a good addition.  Thanks again.


----------



## itunu (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes there is a lot of conflicting information on lotions etc so it's so important to get your info from a good source.

Swiftcraftymonkey is generally considered a good, reliable source of info - her blog is brilliant and well respected.

http://www.thedishforum.com is another good forum for bath & body - Swift is a regular there.


----------



## retmcp (Mar 26, 2012)

I had a peek at your blog and see you know Aussie Soaps over there in WA. The honey in lotion recipe comes from their book and they suggest 5%. regards Loretta


----------



## Pepper (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks Loretta.   I didn't think to look at Aussie's on site recipes.   Everyone on this forum is so helpful, you know you'll always get a reply to whatever you want to know.  
Thanks again everyone.


----------



## AndreaBianchi (Mar 27, 2012)

I have tried several creams on liquid lotions and they came out OK, but their shelf life was pretty short unless you added quite a bit of preservative. I switched to a Shea butter,cocoa butter,almond oil,beeswax formula for lotion bars that works really well, lasts a really long time and is easy to store. It will be a nice lotion with plain coconut oil (if it's virgin it's even better, you will have some of that gorgeous smell too!). Then you can play around and substitute with all kinds of oils and butters . I was afraid in the beginning that I might ruin the cream if I did not use the exact ingredients, but I have learned better.

Regards,
Andrea


----------



## MychelleC (Mar 28, 2012)

I think honey can be nice at 3%, but I will say that the only lotion I have ever had turn moldy had 5% honey in it.  It went fast and it was well-preserved.  I use glycerin and honeyquat instead.  But I understand the need to experiment!


----------



## Mellifera (Apr 5, 2012)

A little honey in a recipe with no water is ok. But, speaking as a beekeeper, water is the enemy of honey. Honey, by itself, in a closed jar will not spoil or mold. It's slightly acidic, and has some natural peroxide in it, snd the low moisture content doesn't allow beasties to grow. 

However, add water to honey (or leave it uncapped, so that it draws water to itself), and the yeasts which are ever present in the atmosphere will have a chance to grow, and voila! Mead! or funk, depending. 

So a little honey in an anhydrous solution = ok, but honey +water = funk.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re:*



			
				judymoody said:
			
		

> It will be more difficult to preserve if you use honey.  If you try it, I'd keep it to a small %
> 
> I haven't used it in lotion for that reason.  But there's a legendary lotion recipe on the web that uses honey and apple cider vinegar that people rave over.



Got a link to that lotion Judy?  Im quite curious.


----------



## judymoody (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: Re:*



			
				whs said:
			
		

> judymoody said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's called Bandi's OOH lotion and there has been a lot of discussion of it on the Dish forum over the years.  I hesitate to provide a link because it's not my recipe.  The Dish is down for maintenance right now but when it's back, I imagine it would be pretty easy to find.  It's a pretty simple formulation that uses olive oil, honey, water, emulsifier, and either ACV or citric acid.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

thank you for the info.  ill keep an eye out for it.


----------



## paillo (Jul 8, 2012)

i too use honeyquat instead of honey. it's a lovely humectant and i don't have to worry about spoilage. i also always use a preservative in lotions and creams. currently i'm trying neodefend but will go back to the tried and true if it fails...


----------



## Seventeen Soaps (Jul 9, 2012)

Would using honey powder make it any different to using liquid honey??   I seem to remember years ago making a lotion that included honey powder... I can't remember what it was like though.


----------

